# [Russian NR] Vladislav Shavelsky 5x5: Average of 5 - 1:10.28 (and single - 1:07.27)



## shavelsky vlad (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 23, 2013)

incredible


----------

